# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 70 gallon loach/rainbow tank



## Botia (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is a tank pic from today of 70 gallon botia and praecox tank. I also have some long finned blue rams as well as some bristlenosex2,clownplec and of course Sam the Kisser. 
I have 3.4 wpg,24ppm of diy co2 and a jebo 828 317 gph canister jury rigged to a hagen surface skimmer on it. Also I am using pmdd recipe for ferts. 
Regards 
Botia


----------



## Botia (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is a tank pic from today of 70 gallon botia and praecox tank. I also have some long finned blue rams as well as some bristlenosex2,clownplec and of course Sam the Kisser. 
I have 3.4 wpg,24ppm of diy co2 and a jebo 828 317 gph canister jury rigged to a hagen surface skimmer on it. Also I am using pmdd recipe for ferts. 
Regards 
Botia


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

looks pretty good...i like the selection of wood


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like it, I'm trying to get the wife to do something similar to her 45gal guppy tank.


----------

